# I just played a Blackstar HT-5...



## bulb (Feb 9, 2009)

Ok for those of you who dont know, and i myself didnt know till very recently, this is an amp that has been getting hyped up quite a bit on some forums and on youtube, and with good reason: Supposedly its 5 watt tube head that rips but only costs $299!
Buy Blackstar HT Series HT-5H 5W Tube Guitar Amp Head | Tube Amp Heads | Musician's Friend

I checked some videos of it on youtube and was impressed enough to go to guitar center and try one out today. Now they apparently are sold out of the heads (which they also sell with mini stacks) but i did find a combo, which i must admit i wasnt too stoked about since it had a 10 inch speaker and i thought it would sound a bit small, but i was happy to try it anyways. 

THIS THING RIPS!! I didnt even bother checking out the clean channel because i was so distracted by how awesome the gain channel is! It goes from light crunch to pretty full on rock/metal gain and man its just so rich and detailed. Its the opposite of the low end tube amps i have tried before, this one responds so dynamically, and chords come out musical and with lots of harmonic detail. 
It honestly sounds like a mature and rich amp, not something to impress kids who have just started out and dont know anything about tone but want to say they own a tube amp, but something instead to impress people who have been spending 10 times as much on their amps in search of awesome tone! And because i was so impressed with it, i naturally had to try it with a tubescreamer! Stick one in front and it gets nice and djenty, but doesnt lose its character at all, i would even say the tubescreamer in front of this amp is more of a subtle change. Now keep in mind this is all relative to cost, its not the greatest or most versatile amp i have ever tried, but i can say its easily the best tube amp you could get for under 1000!

Honestly i dont need one at all, i have plenty of amps and all the tones i could possibly need, and i dont even mic my amps to record, and yet i find myself really wanting one because of that price tag! 299 seems too good to be true. I would love to try this through my orange cab honestly, because i know it would sound phenomenal, and i may just have to pick one up haha!

So i will end this with a rather important question: How is the reliability on this specific model, the amp itself looked very well made to my brief inspection, but usually buying a brand new tube amp for under 600 bucks means there is something not quite up to par with it, and if the sound is as good as it is, im questioning the reliability.
Any feedback on that would be much appreciated!


----------



## COBHC (Feb 9, 2009)

Good little review. Ive been looking for one of these for awhile . But i cant find any canadian distributors which sucks. I guess ill have to fold and just get a pod x3 for home use.


----------



## ShreddyESP (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks for the review. If it does the "djent", i want!


----------



## yingmin (Feb 9, 2009)

The HT5 is pretty decent, although it sounded TERRIBLE with EMGs when I tried it. Les Pauls sound good through it, though.


----------



## bulb (Feb 9, 2009)

yingmin said:


> The HT5 is pretty decent, although it sounded TERRIBLE with EMGs when I tried it. Les Pauls sound good through it, though.



hmm the first guitar i tried thru it was an ibby rg6exfx which had an 81 and 85 and sounded pretty good through the blackstar, granted the ebmm silhouette i switched to sounded 2938 times better and the pickup positions were VERY responsive and different with the amp!


----------



## loktide (Feb 10, 2009)

this amp is indeed NOT overhyped. it is that awesome. a friend of mine had the HT-5 combo for a few days, which i got to try out with my 7680 and it was A LOT of fun to play. It had this nice 'tube saturation' thingy going on, yet clear and tight, which reminded me a bit of the mesa studio .22 combos. I was almost set on getting one since it was so much fun to play at low volumes. The only reason i haven't got one is because i already have a borrowed mesa studio .22, my VH4 and an ENGL 112 at home most of the time, which all already sound great at low volumes.


----------



## TimothyLeary (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm thinking on getting one but I a little concerned that it will not "handle" my 8 string guitar, because the 10" speaker.


----------



## budda (Feb 10, 2009)

5W for $300USD?

call me interested


----------



## loktide (Feb 10, 2009)

TimothyLeary said:


> I'm thinking on getting one but I a little concerned that it will not "handle" my 8 string guitar, because the 10" speaker.



well, a 10" won't handle too much bass for sure. The Ht5 combo with my 7680 tuned to G# didn't fart a bit at moderate volume, though.

still, you're probably better off getting the head version and a closed back 112 if you want moar bass.


----------



## John_Strychnine (Feb 10, 2009)

Yeh man Joel is making some awesome amps, the clean channel on his combo amps is Godlike.


----------



## TimothyLeary (Feb 10, 2009)

loktide said:


> well, a 10" won't handle too much bass for sure. The Ht5 combo with my 7680 tuned to G# didn't fart a bit at moderate volume, though.
> 
> still, you're probably better off getting the head version and a closed back 112 if you want moar bass.




yea, I want more bass and want that the amp can handle those palm mutes when i'm playing meshuggah lethargica. 

In your terms I think is "didn't fart a bit". 

Maybe the head is a good choice.


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Feb 10, 2009)

Aaaaaawww. want!! I need a job


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Feb 10, 2009)

Uh oh, I have competition.


----------



## maat (Feb 10, 2009)

The Atomic Ass said:


> Uh oh, I have competition.



Dude, you're on this frickin board. There's NO competition if you price your wares "right."


----------



## playstopause (Feb 10, 2009)

COBHC said:


> Good little review. Ive been looking for one of these for awhile . But i cant find any canadian distributors which sucks. I guess ill have to fold and just get a pod x3 for home use.



Yeah, I tried to find one and there isn't any... Let me know if you find one!


----------



## jaredowty (Feb 10, 2009)

yingmin said:


> The HT5 is pretty decent, although it sounded TERRIBLE with EMGs when I tried it. Les Pauls sound good through it, though.



Dammit, this amp looks awesome but I play 81/85.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Feb 11, 2009)

jaredowty said:


> Dammit, this amp looks awesome but I play 81/85.



I'm really interested in the head because my DC-5 is too fucking loud sometimes and I could just hook this up to the extra Mesa 1x12 I have, but I use Blackouts. If it sounded bad with the EMGs I doubt it'll sound much better with the BOs


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Feb 11, 2009)

maat said:


> Dude, you're on this frickin board. There's NO competition if you price your wares "right."



I'm not sure I could hand-build amps for $300 and stay in business.  In fact, I'd probably have to charge closer to $500 for a design similar to that. At least that's the goal I'm shooting for, is $500 or less.


----------



## Fiz (Feb 11, 2009)

I have one (the head) at home, I use it with an Orange 112 (closed back). Kicks ass! Overall, the distortion is really, really nice. The cleans are good too. Put in a good preamp tube (I put in a NOS Mullard) and things get even nicer.

From what I've read, the build quality of this amp is up to par with higher end boutique amps. Might be just the first runs, since it's a pretty new amp from a pretty new company, but.. Of course it's not a point to point device, but "..it's worth pointing out here that both PCBs are through-plated and supported on metal stand-offs, which adds considerably to their long-term reliability and resistance to heat and flexing. The 12AX7 preamplifier valve is mounted directly to the board; however, the 12BH7 output valve is chassis-mounted to improve reliability even further."

Well worth the money. This weekend my band will be recording guitars in studio for an upcoming promo/demo-thingie and I'm wondering whether to actually go with Blackstar instead of the usual 6505 sound.. 

I've been wanting to get my TS808 from the rehearsal place for a while now, but I've always forgotten it so didn't get to test boosting yet, but the amp can definitely sound defined and brutal without one too. Now I'm even more eager to get that TS..


----------



## bulb (Feb 11, 2009)

jaredowty said:


> Dammit, this amp looks awesome but I play 81/85.



i would say try it for yourself before you judge it, i played it with an ibby with 81/85 and it sounded great!


----------



## Ramsay777 (Feb 11, 2009)

Bulb, you're the man! Cheers for the review - I know you've got some pretty kick-ass gear and it must be pretty decent if you think so yourself 

Really fancy one for practice...


----------



## maat (Feb 11, 2009)

The Atomic Ass said:


> I'm not sure I could hand-build amps for $300 and stay in business.  In fact, I'd probably have to charge closer to $500 for a design similar to that. At least that's the goal I'm shooting for, is $500 or less.



Where're you getting your parts from? Mouser?


----------



## eegor (Feb 11, 2009)

I may have to get one of these. I'm tired of my crappy little Bandit. I need some good tube-age!


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Feb 12, 2009)

maat said:


> Where're you getting your parts from? Mouser?



Depends. I haven't really hashed out prices yet. I'm working on designing the amp first, then I'll worry about finding the cheapest prices on components, once I know what I need. NOT the cheapest components though! Just the cheapest prices on the RIGHT components. No Chinese junk here.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 12, 2009)

Never heard of these, do you guys think they would be a wise purchase to "learn on" as in learning how to use proper amps that are a cut above my VoxAd15vt?


----------



## COBHC (Feb 12, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> Never heard of these, do you guys think they would be a wise purchase to "learn on" as in learning how to use proper amps that are a cut above my VoxAd15vt?


 

Im really on the lookout to get one of these to replace my current ad30vt-xl and get more into the tube amp world.

Emailed blackstar. No canadian dealers currently but they are actively looking for one ( or so they say) . Mighth ave to drive accross the line and pick one up at a US GC.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 12, 2009)

COBHC said:


> Im really on the lookout to get one of these to replace my current ad30vt-xl and get more into the tube amp world.
> 
> Emailed blackstar. No canadian dealers currently but they are actively looking for one ( or so they say) . Mighth ave to drive accross the line and pick one up at a US GC.



Yea seeing as your also in van, just drive the 5-6 hours (unless you have a nexus pass) down to Seattle and pick one up


----------



## B36arin (Feb 12, 2009)

I just tried out a Blackstar HT-5 head going through two 1x12 cabs. I can only agree with the people on here, it sounds amazing. The only problem is that they're expensive as hell in Sweden, about 1000$. I'd really like one, but as a student I'm not going to pay 1000$ for a 5W amp. I'm holding out for an Axe Fx in a few months


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 12, 2009)

i was surprised when i read this, because i thought you were talking about the blackheart amps, the ones from the Crate people 

now, i gotta check this thing out, i&#180;ve been GASing for low-wattage tube amp heads for some time, like the orange tiny terror etc.

if this can even do djent, then i&#180;m guessing it&#180;s not just for the vintage freaks, like all the other little thingies... interesting to say the least! tell us if you get one! 

edit: just checked some prices, and now i definitely want one! now i know the telephone salesman job i got yesterday will come in really handy!


----------



## Fiz (Feb 12, 2009)

B36arin said:


> I just tried out a Blackstar HT-5 head going through two 1x12 cabs. I can only agree with the people on here, it sounds amazing. The only problem is that they're expensive as hell in Sweden, about 1000$. I'd really like one, but as a student I'm not going to pay 1000$ for a 5W amp. I'm holding out for an Axe Fx in a few months



Why don't you order one from Thomann? You have 30 days to try it out and if you don't like it, they'll pick it up from you for free..


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 12, 2009)

Fiz said:


> Why don't you order one from Thomann? You have 30 days to try it out and if you don't like it, they'll pick it up from you for free..



i was going to suggest playback-europe as well, but then i saw that they don&#180;t have sweden on their list of countries (just like thomann doesn&#180;t have norway ).

go for thomann.de, B36arin! the price of the HT-5 head is only 3184.59 f&#246;rbannade kronor!

if you&#180;re going for the full mini stack though, it&#180;ll be up to 5911.19 svenska kronor.

shipping to sweden from thomann is 162 kronor, so you won&#180;t have to cry about that part 

jag seier go for it... s&#229; kann jag se hur ni gillar den f&#246;r jag skaffar en sj&#246;lv!  (i suck so bad at swedish, hahaha! BORK BORK BORK)

edit: OR, you could just save up for the axe-fx... i so want one myself!


----------



## playstopause (Feb 12, 2009)

Check out the tone out of that clip.


----------



## sepherus (Feb 12, 2009)

playstopause said:


> Check out the tone out of that clip.




Sounds decent, but is it just me or is that guy showing us his "O Face" the whole time?


----------



## maat (Feb 12, 2009)

He looks like he's got Piles.


----------



## B36arin (Feb 12, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> i was going to suggest playback-europe as well, but then i saw that they don´t have sweden on their list of countries (just like thomann doesn´t have norway ).
> 
> go for thomann.de, B36arin! the price of the HT-5 head is only 3184.59 förbannade kronor!
> 
> ...



Ditt svenska är mycket bra 

If I'd get one, it'd probably be the combo. It's nice and cheap, and you can always get an extra 1x12 cab if you want. The combo is about 4000 SEK with shipping, which is incredibly cheap to be honest.

I really, really need money. A guy on the meshuggah forum is selling a Carvin DC727 that I am GASing sooooooo bad for, I've wanted a DC727 for ages. But I'm just a poor student living off student support, and I need an Axe Fx, so I have to restrain myself


----------



## plyta (Feb 12, 2009)

maat said:


> He looks like he's got Piles.


Well he's 






























































































































Back on topic, I read this thread How loud is your rig? and all folks seem to be using their amps at ~1/3 of volume (including meself). Of course not cranking an amp gives some extra headroom, but I would definitely be intrested to see this amp (fully cranked) compared to some hi-gain ~30-60W tube amp (on less then half volume) with identical 4x12. God, this little diamond looks tempting.


----------



## troyguitar (Feb 12, 2009)

When I had a Valve Junior, it was not quite loud enough when cranked to play at full band volume. My old Soldano Astroverb, however, was loud enough at 20W.


----------



## playstopause (Feb 12, 2009)

maat said:


> He looks like he's got Piles.



Who the fuck cares? Listen to the amp and close your eyes.


----------



## nine squares (Feb 14, 2009)

I just bought the full HT-5 rig today, love it. Seems like the podxt will only take care of the bassguitar recording from now on


----------



## FoxZero (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks for the review Bulb! I no longer have a POD and my 100watt Cobra just lacks definition until it reaches headache volumes (I don't have rehearsals without hearing protection). 90&#37; of the time I'm playing through my old department store 8watt solid state practice amp that came with my first electric and my DOD Grunge pedal for gain. It sounds ok but it lacks that crystal clear definition I get with a cranked tube amp.

I want one of these just to improve my skill, as the clean channel of a tube amp and a high quality pickup will bring out your every little defect  Also it'd be great for recording quick ideas at 3am  This also sounds like a much better alternative than one of those expensive Cab emulators.

Quick question, how high could you crank it until the volume became unbearable?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 16, 2009)

from what i&#180;ve read about it, and from youtube reviews, it apparently goes up to "yelling volume" when turned up all the way to 5 watts. sounds pretty cool to me


----------



## Senensis (Feb 16, 2009)

I tried my friend's HT5 yesterday. And tbh, it really is great. The clean channel is clear, and well defined as well a faily dynamic. I didn't spend enough time on it to try to have it break.

The overdrive channel can get quite an important amount of distortion. Think old school Metallica for example. With a boost upfront (a DS1 here) it gets really nasty - with a boost, the ISF and the 3 channel EQ I could nail a wide array of different tones. I haven't tried to get Death Metallish tones though, as it's not my thing. It's not ultra dynamic, but it's warm and has nice overtones.
The only drawback (which can be an advantage for some) is the slight lack of personnality of the tone. You won't hear one and say right away "Blackstar HT-5 !" like you do with high end amps like Soldano, VHT, Diezel and the likes.

With its 5 watts, it's low enough to sound "full" at bedroom volumes. I couldn't crank it up too much, but at a third of the power it as loud as a pretty pissed off neighbour. I doubt it has enough power to cover a body-building drummer, but it's definatly louder that someone yelling when you push it.

All in all, for 300euros it's just a killer amp. I'm seriously considering buying one if I have to leave my half stack at the studio, and I own a VHT Deliverance.

Edit : the headphones output rules, can't wait to try to emulated output - and it has 2x12 or 4x12 simulations too !


----------



## playstopause (Feb 16, 2009)

nine squares said:


> I just bought the full HT-5 rig today, love it. Seems like the podxt will only take care of the bassguitar recording from now on



How the 10'' speakers take the 7th string?


----------



## maat (Feb 16, 2009)

playstopause said:


> Who the fuck cares? Listen to the amp and close your eyes.




Apparently, people from Quebec lack a sense of humor. 

Let me explain, ridiculous concepts are concepts worthy of ridicule. 

The player's face has little or nothing to do with the amp's performance. 

I found his _physiognomic_ expressions ridiculous and amusing and felt free to comment on them. Or do I have to ask permission first??



Cliff Notes: Remove the baguette and- "Calm. Down."


----------



## playstopause (Feb 16, 2009)

^

That MUST be it. I must have no sense of humor... Especially since i'm from Quebec. Another clever post of yours. I will not reply to this one as I might say things i'll regret later.

Your post in this thread = useless, off-topic personnal comment in a gear thread. There's plenty of others forums for you to tell us how funny you think people's face are.

Anyway, enough wasted time. 


Now, back on topic : 



playstopause said:


> How the 10'' speakers take the 7th string?



Senensis, did you also have a chance to try the 10'' speakers with the 7?


----------



## WillingWell (Feb 16, 2009)

Sounds like someone is a wee bit cranky


----------



## Piledriver (Feb 16, 2009)

man its so sad these arent sold around here-its sounds perfect for me


----------



## smith10210 (Feb 16, 2009)

FoxZero said:


> Thanks for the review Bulb! I no longer have a POD and my 100watt Cobra just lacks definition until it reaches headache volumes (I don't have rehearsals without hearing protection). 90% of the time I'm playing through my old department store 8watt solid state practice amp that came with my first electric and my DOD Grunge pedal for gain. It sounds ok but it lacks that crystal clear definition I get with a cranked tube amp.
> 
> I want one of these just to improve my skill, as the clean channel of a tube amp and a high quality pickup will bring out your every little defect  Also it'd be great for recording quick ideas at 3am  This also sounds like a much better alternative than one of those expensive Cab emulators.
> 
> Quick question, how high could you crank it until the volume became unbearable?



I wish framus would come out with a cobra that sounded good at lower volumes like Engl's. I would love to have a other one but like you stated you have to crank it to sound good and i cant do that ... There is a vid on youtube with it in a band situation and sounded like it cut to me and was loud enough..


----------



## FoxZero (Feb 16, 2009)

smith10210 said:


> I wish framus would come out with a cobra that sounded good at lower volumes like Engl's. I would love to have a other one but like you stated you have to crank it to sound good and i cant do that ... There is a vid on youtube with it in a band situation and sounded like it cut to me and was loud enough..



That's the problem with 99% of tube amps, and that's a sacrifice we have to make with them to get our dream tones. Unfortunately I don't like ENGLs at all or I would have gone that route instead. I do not mind having a rig for recording and live situations and a rig for at home practice, unfortunately the latter rig sucks for improving my chops. 

If you can play through this amp with headphone I'll be all over it! Late night jamming without waking my family!


----------



## Senensis (Feb 17, 2009)

playstopause said:


> Senensis, did you also have a chance to try the 10'' speakers with the 7?



Nop. My friend asked me for advice before buying, and I told him to get the head and a 1x12 cab and not the combo to avoid the 10" speaker. Via the european cheapest dealer (Thomann), it's almost the same price for the combo and the head + half decent 1x12 closed back.


----------



## Guitarmiester (Feb 17, 2009)

I put in an order for the Blackstar Ht-5 head and 1x10 cab a month ago. Not so sure the cab is going to get much use, but it'll be great for practicing at home. I wouldn't be surprised to see the price of these amps boost up by the end of April.


----------



## smith10210 (Feb 17, 2009)

I just bought one from M123 today along with 5 other people they sold them within a few minutes i should have mine in a few days....Plus they took off a discount got it for $221.00 shipped..


----------



## Guitarmiester (Feb 17, 2009)

That's a great deal on the head! I totally forgot to check Music123. I still got a nice deal through GC, but I'm stuck waiting until April for mine.


----------



## Stephen (Feb 18, 2009)

Heard a demo of these amps on youtube and its made me interested in them. In the demo i heard it was a down-tuned les paul going directly into one with it going into an orange 2x12, sounded pretty cool.


----------



## bulb (Feb 18, 2009)

smith10210 said:


> I just bought one from M123 today along with 5 other people they sold them within a few minutes i should have mine in a few days....Plus they took off a discount got it for $221.00 shipped..



how did you get that discount if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## smith10210 (Feb 18, 2009)

bulb said:


> how did you get that discount if you dont mind me asking?



Well looks like they are refunding some peoples money. One person got a tracking number. I havent had my money refunded yet so im crossing my fingers. Someone had a 15&#37; code. I just called them up and they gave my the additional 15% off which was pretty cool. Edit i was just refunded o'well///


----------



## nine squares (Feb 18, 2009)

playstopause said:


> How the 10'' speakers take the 7th string?



Unfortunately I´ve sold my seven so I haven´t got the chance to test it haha. 

I have a little clip were I´m using the emulated output and trying the amp out for recording. But I think the real fun will come when I start micing it up some day, hate living in an apartement. Attention! This clip contains music from the softer side, so all you metalheads don´t buu me out 

I´m also using the amp for my bassguitar, I kinda liked the way the sound came out.

Here it is: http://www.andersson-music.com/danne/blackstartest.mp3


----------



## playstopause (Feb 19, 2009)

Stephen said:


> Heard a demo of these amps on youtube and its made me interested in them. In the demo i heard it was a down-tuned les paul going directly into one with it going into an orange 2x12, sounded pretty cool.





He needs to tune that guitar.


----------



## Randy (Feb 19, 2009)

The gain out of that thing is massive.


----------



## playstopause (Feb 19, 2009)

^



I'm thinking about changing my Rebel against the Blackstar when they'll be available here for the following reasons :

- It's way cheaper, so I could make a profit.
- At the time of buying my Egnater, I wanted a Blackstar but the HT5 wasn't out yet. The Artisan was also too expensive.
- Egnater doesn't have the gain I want (it lacks a little to my taste). The HT5 sounds to have a bit more. *(thoughts, Randy?)*
- The HT5 has 2 channels.
- The HT5 has a line out / headphones out.
- @ 5 watts, the HT5 is more suited to my needs.

Mmm. Thinking and thinking...


----------



## Randy (Feb 19, 2009)

playstopause said:


> - Egnater doesn't have the gain I want (it lacks a little to my taste).HT5 sounds to have a bit more.



Total agreement. 

FWIW, I'm guessing you won't need that BM infront of the HT5; unless you still want it around (with the gain bottomed out) just to color your sound...?

Also, I'm not totally sure what you usually play (material wise..WHAM! maybe...? ). The gain I've heard in a few clips tells me that it'll do the entire spectrum, so perhaps that's not an issue?


----------



## playstopause (Feb 19, 2009)

I'll definitely keep the BM, as it tights everything up and adds definition and bite. It always did, whatever amp I used it with, ss or tubes.

I play mostly random brutal rythm stuff 90&#37; of the time. I never play songs or the like but mostly what comes out of my fingers at the moment. I guess it's a mix of DeftonesToolHelmetMachineHeadThreatSignalDokkenSevendustUnearthMetallicaOpeth all mixed up together. Makes sense?  

I just prefer to have more gain on tap so I can dial it back for tightness instead of not having enough and be forced to max things out. The other 10% I play is clean stuff, so yeah, I don't care much about how good a clean channel is. I'd probably need a 5150 or 6505 combo (but they're freaking too loud for what I need) or Mesa combo or small head (again, too loud or to expensive). I guess i'm just blindy looking for a minirectifier of some sort. 

But no Wham!


----------



## Randy (Feb 19, 2009)

Ah. Got ya'.

I'm totally in agreement with you about the "dialing back the gain for tightness" thing. I actually rather liked the character of the Rebel and I like this Blackstar in much the same fashion. Something about smaller, lower watt amps that you use ~50&#37;-75% has this really "pushed" feel to it that creates warmth. A huge pet peeve of mine are amps that have too much power, and you can't get to sound right in a home/apartment/small practice space environment (unless you use a Hot Plate or equivalent). 

That said, I think you'd benefits from either this Blackstar or something like a Mesa Caliber 50+ combo, or JSX combo... any of which with the BM infront for added tightness.


----------



## phantom911 (Feb 20, 2009)

So, how loud do you think the HT-5H head could get?


----------



## FoxZero (Feb 20, 2009)

phantom911 said:


> So, how loud do you think the HT-5H head could get?



Check earlier in the thread, unless you're looking for exact decibel info. I'd be curious to know that as well. If it gets to yelling volumes it could get close or over 100 db. Plus if you ran it through a 4x12 that will give you even more volume.


----------



## Stitch (Feb 22, 2009)

bulb said:


> Ok for those of you who dont know, and i myself didnt know till very recently, this is an amp that has been getting hyped up quite a bit on some forums and on youtube, and with good reason: Supposedly its 5 watt tube head that rips but only costs $299!
> Buy Blackstar HT Series HT-5H 5W Tube Guitar Amp Head | Tube Amp Heads | Musician's Friend
> 
> I checked some videos of it on youtube and was impressed enough to go to guitar center and try one out today. Now they apparently are sold out of the heads (which they also sell with mini stacks) but i did find a combo, which i must admit i wasnt too stoked about since it had a 10 inch speaker and i thought it would sound a bit small, but i was happy to try it anyways.
> ...



They're really sweet amps man, really good sellers too. However; I would be amiss if I didn't tell you that We sent four back this week to Blackstar because they have a manufacturing fault.

These amps are made in Korea and the climate is obviously a fair bit warmer than the UK. Due to the way the amp is put together they can take a LONG time for the valves to literally 'warm up'. So in colder climates (like Britain) they can take a long time to get going. My fastest one is ready in 8 seconds - the slowest was at 18 minutes and still counting.

They've all been redesigned since and we've had no further issues, but having to go through EVERY one in stock was monotonous.

However, you all live in bright and sunny land so you should be fine!



phantom911 said:


> So, how loud do you think the HT-5H head could get?



Loud enough that I don't plug in people that are ikely to turn themselves up into one. Pretty loud!


----------



## phantom911 (Feb 25, 2009)

Stitch said:


> Loud enough that I don't plug in people that are ikely to turn themselves up into one. Pretty loud!



Well since I don't really know what you said there, loud enough to gig with?


----------



## TimothyLeary (Mar 20, 2009)

Anyone knows if it's possible to plug the blackstar ht-5 head to the computer without a cabinet connected?


----------



## Fionn (Mar 20, 2009)

> Thmann; You have 30 days to try it out and if you don't like it, they'll pick it up from you for free



Is this true for the UK too anyone know?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 20, 2009)

TimothyLeary said:


> Anyone knows if it's possible to plug the blackstar ht-5 head to the computer without a cabinet connected?



it´s still a tube amp, so no.


----------



## TimothyLeary (Mar 20, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> it´s still a tube amp, so no.



Thanks! In the mean time I've emailed blackstar and they answer me, "
We recommend you send a load to the head.".


----------



## Senensis (Apr 7, 2009)

Sorry for the slight bump, but I could finally could try out a friend's Blackstar HT-5 head, on a Framus 2x12 with V30s, with my own guitar (RG 7-620, Evo7 / Blaze Neck) at any (un)reasonable volume. A/Bing it with my VHT Deliverance / Fat Bottom cab.

It's a pretty sweet sounding amp, and it handled the low B without any mud. It's very versatile, with the usual 3 band EQ + the very very efficient ISF. It's so powerfull that you won't fiddle around with it too much once you find your own sweet spot.

Overall, the amp has a nice presence and a good thump. The gain is pretty massive, but bit too weak for the death metal stuff - corrected easily with a digitech bad monkey in front. The loop (-10 or +4 dB switchable) works great. Volume wise, and considering the cab, you can probably use it with a moderatly bodybuilded drummer with the gain and volume cranked... So don't expect any clean sound under those conditions. It's a practice, not a gigging amp - even in a small pub.

For the downsides, and considering the amp I usually play on... i think the blackstar lacks a bit of dynamics, transparence (aka plug a guitar and recognize it right away), and grit.

All in all a very very good practice amp for the price. Probably the best bang for buck out there by a mile.


----------

